# Cristiano Ronaldo *topless* leaves a Real Madrid training session in Los Angeles 07.08.2012 x 8



## Q (9 Aug. 2012)

> A shirtless Cristiano Ronaldo leaves a Real Madrid training session in Los Angeles. The Portuguese winger flaunted his toned torso as he was driven away from the hour-long practice session at the University of California on the back of a golf buggy. Ronaldo, who is in the United States for Real Madrid's summer tour, was seen with an ice pack on his left ankle as he smiled at cheering fans who flocked to the campus to catch a glimpse of their idols. Spanish goalkeeper Iker Casillas and teammate Sergio Ramos also drew huge cheers as they left training.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

